# استفسار للميكانيكيه- حول تغيير حلقات المكبس



## فارس نت111 (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل من الممكن تتغيير شنابر البساتم (ring piston) بدون فك الماكينة من السيارة واخراجها من 

جسم السيارة 

اذا فيه طرق سهله غير اخراج الماكينة من السياره لاتبخلوا علينا .


----------



## commander 15 (26 يونيو 2009)

فارس نت111 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هل من الممكن تتغيير شنابر البساتم (ring piston) بدون فك الماكينة من السيارة واخراجها من
> 
> ...


 بإمكانك ذلك بفك رأس المحرك والكرتير 
تفك مسامير ذراع التوصيل من اسفل ويدفع الى اعلى . 
يتم سحب البستم من اعلى وتغير الشنابر والتركيب يكون عكس الفك 
وانا افضل ان يفك المحرك كي يكون العمل متقن 
والله اعلم


----------



## فارس نت111 (27 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك اخي commander على تفاعلك معنا 

وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 يونيو 2010)

طبعآ اخي الكريم ممكن ذلك ولكن حسب تصميم السيارة فهنالك سيارات من الصعوبة ان تقوم بتبديل الشنابر دون فتح المحرك وهنالك سيارات من السهولة ان تقوم بمثل هذا العمل ومثل ماتفضل به الاخ الفاضل ( commander )

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Almobarak (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يمكنك تغير حلقات المكبس والمحرك ثابت في مكانه وهي باعتقادي انه اسهل واسرع ولكن الاول والاخير في هذه العمليه هي النظافه اما الطريقه فهي كالاتي.
1 ـ اضف علبة فلاش للزيت قبل الفتح وشغل المحرك 15 دقيقه واطفائه وذالك لضمان خروج الماده السوداء الكاربونيه مع الزيت القديم.
2 - افراغ الزيت والماء وفتح غطاء الزيت من الاعلى وغطاء الماء وترك المحرك ساعه كامله للافراغ الكامل.
3 ـ تغليف جوانب السياره والمقدمه وذالك للتاكد من عدم اخداش صبغ المركبه.
4 ـ قبل البدء بالعمل افتح غطاء خزان الوقود لبرهه وذالك لدفع الضغط الموجود في المنضومه للخروج ليمكنك من فتح الوصلات الاماميه بدون فقدان وقود وبدون مشاكل الحريق عن طريق السهو.

وبعد ذالك يمكنك الفتح وفق الخطوات المعروفه ولكن يجب الانتباه لبعض الامور منها 

1 ـ بما ان الحلقات مستهلكه فانك سوف تجد طبقه من الزيت المحروق باعلى الاسطوانه يجب ان تزيله لغرض عدم الاضرار بالمكبس اثناء سحبه الى الاعلى .
2 ـ بما ان الحلقات مستهلكه فانك سوف تجد زيت محروق بين الصمامات العادم وقاعداتها الحاصره يجب ازالته وتنظيف الصمامات وفواعدها وبما انك فتحت الصمامات استبدل مانعات الزيت الموجوده تحت نابض الصمام.
3 ـ الزيت المحروق الموجود بين الحلقات والمكبس يتم رفعه لو امكن بمواد كيمياويه وعدم استخدام آلأت حاده لضمان سلاسة الحركه للحلقات الجديده.
4 ـ التاكد من سلامة الاسطوانات وعدم وجود خدوش او حاشيه قويه في اعلاها. 
5 ـ دفع المكبس من الاسفل بمقبظ المطرقه الخشبي وليس باله حديديه.
6 ـ من الاخطاء الشائعه لدا الكثير هي استبدال الحلقات فقط وهذا وحده غير صحيح ولكن يجب استبدال السبيكه الموجوده بين الذراع وعامود المرفق وذلك بسبب ان الحلقات الجديده سوف تجعل العزم الناتج عن الاحتراق اقوى وبالنتيجه الدفع على المكبس والذراع الى عمود المرفق اقوى واصلا هذه السبائك فاقده الكثير من عمرها الافتراصي لذالك بعد برهه من الوقت تخرج صوت وهذا الصوت هو بداية استهلاك عمود المرفق.
7 ـ اذا اردت قشط غطاء كتلة الاسطوانات فعليك الانتباه الى سمك الحشوه الجديده فان لكل فتحه نوع من الحشوات ويمكنك عند شراء الحشوه الجديده التاكد من عدد الثقوب الجانبيه الموجوده بطرف الحشوه فالحشوه ذو الثقب الواحد هي للفتح الاول وثقبان للثاني والخ.
8 ـ اغلب الشركات تنصح باستبدال مسامير غطاء كتلة الاسطوانات لذلك عليك استبدالها.
9 ـ قبل الربط تاكد انك قمت بتنظيف مكان ربط المساميرالخاصه بغطاء كتلة الاسطوانات الموجوده فوق كتلة الاسطوانات والتاكد من عدم وجود اوساخ او سوائل التنظيف فان وجود هذه اثناء الربط يودي الى شرخ في الكتله وذالك لضغط المسمار على السائل ولعدم وجود منفذ لخروجه فانه يودي لهذا الشرخ او ان مقاومة السائل توهمك ان المسمار قد اخذ كفايته من الشد. 

وعذرا للاطاله


----------



## اجدابي (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين شباب على الايجاز وعلى التوضيح وقد ابدعتو ربي يزدكم علم 
بإمكانك ذلك بفك رأس المحرك والكرتير
تفك مسامير ذراع التوصيل من اسفل ويدفع البستم الى اعلى .
يتم سحب البستم من اعلى وتغير الشنابر والتركيب يكون عكس الفك
وانا افضل ان يفك المحرك كي يكون العمل متقن
والله اعلم


----------

